# moss on wood?



## john_159 (Feb 18, 2004)

What is the best way to get moss to grow up onto wood?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2004)

*moss on wood*

I have read about some people using a blended mix of moss and buttermilk, but i've never tried it. My coco hut in my Leuc tank is totally coverd in moss and I didnt do anything to help it. My moss is also starting to grow up my cork. Time and good lighting seem to do the trick.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: moss on wood*

Does anyone have any pictures of this method being used? I would like to try it, but want to see where it worked.



BDimas said:


> I have read about some people using a blended mix of moss and buttermilk, but i've never tried it. My coco hut in my Leuc tank is totally coverd in moss and I didnt do anything to help it. My moss is also starting to grow up my cork. Time and good lighting seem to do the trick.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2004)

*Moss on wood*

Well an easy way of growing moss on wood and rather quickly is using java moss, just spread a good clump at the base of the wood and you must keep the wood very wet and the java moss will take to this wood and in a matter of months overtake it.. we use it all over the place in our displays.. it can be grown in or out of water, providing it's very wet.. easy to culture as well we grow ours on flat sponges (non soapy) and pull off what we need.. great stuff.. good luck, hope this helps.. Peter


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Moss on wood*

Could you explaine the sponge part?



JungleWorld said:


> Well an easy way of growing moss on wood and rather quickly is using java moss, just spread a good clump at the base of the wood and you must keep the wood very wet and the java moss will take to this wood and in a matter of months overtake it.. we use it all over the place in our displays.. it can be grown in or out of water, providing it's very wet.. easy to culture as well we grow ours on flat sponges (non soapy) and pull off what we need.. great stuff.. good luck, hope this helps.. Peter


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2004)

*Java Moss on sponge*

When we get a new starter culture of this moss we attatch it to a sponge, or rather just lay it on a sponge which will float and remain quite wet, it is then placed in a rubbermaid tub (large tub as we have several of these floating sponges, but you can do it in a sweater box if you have just 1 or 2 sponges) put a grow-lux bulb across it and within days it will attatch itself to the sponge and spread, we do this to condition the java moss for life outside of water, you then take as big a clump as you need to start your new project, say mossing up some driftwood. Then you leave about half on the sponge and it will regrow to fill the gap on the sponge for later use. Hope this helps... Peter Keane


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Java Moss on sponge*

Any pictures of this? Sounds like a great idea. I am guessing it is under some type of light also.




JungleWorld said:


> When we get a new starter culture of this moss we attatch it to a sponge, or rather just lay it on a sponge which will float and remain quite wet, it is then placed in a rubbermaid tub (large tub as we have several of these floating sponges, but you can do it in a sweater box if you have just 1 or 2 sponges) put a grow-lux bulb across it and within days it will attatch itself to the sponge and spread, we do this to condition the java moss for life outside of water, you then take as big a clump as you need to start your new project, say mossing up some driftwood. Then you leave about half on the sponge and it will regrow to fill the gap on the sponge for later use. Hope this helps... Peter Keane


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

How long would you say it takes to take terrestrial form on the sponge?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2004)

*Java moss on sponge*

Well to answer the light question we use full spectrum "grow-lux" light strips over the tub, this is only needed rather than the higher priced high- end aquarium lights because it does not have to be "in" the water, it is as described floating.. Gro-lux tubes and fixtures can be purchased rather cheaply @$15-20 range at like a Home Depot or similar store' plant nursery section.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2004)

*Java moss on sponge*

A nice piece of fresh aquatic Java moss when put on the sponge will go "dormant" for a bit.. but it should adhere to the sponge in a week or so perhaps as long as two weeks.. but once it takes hold it will do it's thing. It seems like when we take a piece of moss from one sponge and place it on another it takes to the new sponge rather quickly.. Hope this helps.. I do have a digital camera and I will take a few pics of this method and hopefully/successfully add it to this thread.. fingers crossed, lol.... Peter


----------

